# exploring new carpet ideas-duckweed



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, I recently set up an emmersed tank with ADA aquasoil, I wanted to explore new carpet ideas, So i grabbed a giant handful of duckweed from outback and thinly spread it over the top of the damp aquasoil, I now have to let it to sit emmersed (via the Tom Barr algae free method) for a month or so to allow the duckweed to root into the substrate. The look of duckweed covering the entire substrate kinda reminds me of HC with a different texture to it, very appealing. Has anyone every considered doing this before? do you think this will work? I don't know if duckweed leaves can survive submerged but Im in the process of trying. Ill post a pic a lil later of what I got


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

i dont know for a fact but i remember reading that if you want to get rid of duckweed you can increase your surface agitation to kill off any pieces you missed when you scoop it out. So i would think it would die off. I wonder if it will even root into the soil?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah its kinda an experiment to see what happens, I always notice small little roots hanging from the plant, but I wonder if those roots will work their way into soil. Only time will tell. pic coming soon


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds like a neat idea, im sure it would look great if it works. A very low lying carpet sounds good. Since i have a carpet of dwarf sag thats very appealing


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that sounds awsome! I have heard of duckweed getting stuck under things and not dieing, so you never know!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Duckweed will not grow like that. It needs water to split into other little duckweed's. There is no real root spreading. They split off at the leaves, hence they need to float in water.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Acccording to the PlantFinder, duckweed won't grow emersed. But, in wikipedia I found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Lemna_minor1.jpg, which looks very close to being an emersed planting.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had Duckweed growing on the surface of my Bog garden, damp but out of water, and on the surface of pots in my pond. It will still produce offsets when not floating, I just have a horrid feeling that as soon as the water level goes back up patches will start to float up off the substrate as they did off the pots in the pond when the water level went back up.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah thats what im worried about, im going to let it keep rooting and see what happens when I flood it in 2-3 weeks. however it IS infact spreading and rooting over the substrate I can see that for a fact.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Man that's sounds interesting. I take back what I said before about how it would not grow emersed. After searching the net Ive learned that it is possible. I hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## kitfoxdrvr (Dec 29, 2007)

I often have duckweed get stuck on my foam filters submersed and it lives indefinitely (until I clean the foam), so it can live underwater. It will be interesting to see if it "sticks" to your substrate!

Steve


----------

